# Arab/Saddlebred as a sport horse??



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The gelding is quite nicely built. As is the red mare. Even the bay mare looks nice. She is the most arab looking of the three. 
I like the gelding too. Arab/Saddlebred mixes used to be called National Show horses. You can also register and show as part Arab, which is nice because of the many Arab shows there are.

They have a very high neck set , which can sometimes make them want to run around with their head in the air . But you can work with that. My friend has this mix, same color, and she is a tidy jumper. She is a bit of a ding-dong mentally, but that can just be a horse thing. I also knew a man who had a NSH who rode him on the trails in Alaska, having been chased by grizzly bears and such. Really good trail horse.

So, it really depends on the horse, but looking at that guy, I'd say he's pretty good quality.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you tiny, I was hoping you'd see this post 

Like I said, I sort of just stumbled across these guys and since they're all nice quality (for a project horse) I thought I'd check them out. 

I never knew that this cross is called NSH! Thats great to learn. I am an arab person and the Saddlebred is quite new to me... I'm sure I'd register them 1/2 arab so I could take them to the breed shows with my guy 

Oh, and how much would you offer for each? They are only halter broke.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

They're all very nice horses! All 3 say quality to me, I don't see why they couldn't do dressage or jump.
I can't choose between the chestnut mare and the gelding, but I also really like the bay mare. lol.:lol:

I think if you should just go meet them and see which one you _click_ with best. I don't think you'll go wrong on any of them, BUT! I do have to admit, the gelding and second mare would be my choices.

EDA: They can be registered as Half Arab and NSH.


----------



## mollybolly (May 26, 2010)

I had a national show horse that I did jumping and dressage with and she was amazing at both! We won many grand champions and high point awards! And I just bought another to do jumping with! The barn I take lessons at has almost all national show horses and they're willingness to learn attitude is hard to beat! I love the breed! 
I can't help you with the confo but it seems to have been covered! Good luck they look like great horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I showed Arabs, saddlebreds, and NSH's for years. They are extremely sporty horses and can really do anything you ask of them! The NSH I rode went to Worlds for Saddle Seat Equitation and Country Pleasure and then upon retiring took up team penning! They also have killer personalities...scoop one of them up!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I REALLY like that gelding. My kind of horse!

Any horse can do the lower level stuff, so no worries there, and they all look like they'd have no problems doing dressage--love horses with short backs for that. Of course it depends how they move, but some people are starting to use saddlebreds in their breeding program for sport horses, so... go ahead!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

i am thrilled to get the positive feedback!

i am definitely going to look at them! 

now... what price rang to offer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

From what I understand of your post, they're unregistered and untrained. And since they're crossbred, that usually means that in this economy, they're not worth very much.

However, just because they're not worth much doesn't mean their owner won't want a lot for them. You'll have to get an idea for what he wants--if they just want the horses gone and off the feed bill, you'll have a lot better time offering them something reasonable vs. them thinking fluffy, dobbin and clover can take over the olympics.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gosh, Eliz, pricing horse is one area I have absolutely no cofidence that I have a handle on it (not the only area, mind you).
They do look exceptionally nicely bred. I would do a bit of looking around to see what other such NSH are going for. He may be unregistered and only halter broke, but he is a real looker, so I don't know if I'd totally lowball him, unless you started out with a low offer but maybe were ready to come up if there's another buyer. I really have no idea, and I will be most interested to learn from YOU what you learn about correct prices.

I am a bit jealous, he is really quite a looker.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Look to see what half-siblings and parents accomplished in showing and what their lines are. as they are with no proven record in their lines and nothing spectacular in their lines, I'd say $300-$500 each depending on personality, trainability, and potential in the show ring. There weren't too many pictures of them moving, so make sure you take someone else knowledgable with you for a second opinion. My best friend has a national champion park and english pleasure gelding. He went top 5 at regionals at 19. Now he does trails like a pro and is a leadline show horse for my daughter starting 4 years ago when she was 2. They're awesome crosses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

The owner is pretty desperate to get rid of them, but she shot me $1,500.
She said when they lived in MI they full siblings went for $7,500 as 2 & 3 year olds. However, I think this was back in early 2000s. 

I'm working with her to lower the price, as she really needs a good home for these guys by the end of summer. We'll see how it goes 
I'll go do some research on prices, great tip!

ETA:
I just found a Afire Bey V son w/ show experience that sold for $2,000!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I like all 3! But I think the 3 y/o is my favorite.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

The gelding would be my top pick, but neither of the mares will have any trouble, conformation wise, doing what you want either... So, in the end go with the personality that suits you best.

I have four purebred Saddlebreds, all of them are lovely animals. Intelligent, kind, willing and athletic... And every one of them has a very different personality, some I definitely jive better with than others, not that I have any real difficulty with any if them. (I'm talking about the little personality traits which draw you in, or just rub the wrong way). I do a bit of everything with my horses, but generally ride English . 

I know a number of NSH horses who are doing well in a lot if different things too. I believe, pending their parent's registration status, they can be registered as NSH, 1/2 Arab, and/or 1/2 Saddlebred.

Price wise, it's hard to say. Being that they have no training, and you will have registry fees (quite possibly DNA fees too) if they are currently unpapered, I wouldn't pay much. Probably not more than $500.

There are some lovely young Saddlebreds, many with halter show records ( and papered I am assuming) here for $500. They have a few trained horses as well, for $2500, I think. Might be worth the shipping costs for the right person...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1662278605732.80016.1500217049&l=eba7e57eab

Their webpage 
Home

Times are tough... So if the seller is really motivated they will see reason. They are lovely horses though!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! Very helpful! I'm working out a trade for some training or something for one of them. I favor the gelding very much but that may change when I go and look at them this week.

I'll keep you all updated )


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the gelding the best too, but also the chestnut mare. all three are very good looking horses!  let us know how you get on.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I do like the gelding! My kind of horse. Around here, he would make an exceptional show hack, and depending on his movement and scope, potentially an awesome eventer. Eventing here is mainly dictated by dressage scores so correct movement and training makes all the difference. I wouldn't know about where you are but I think the gelding and the red mare have a lot of potential. I personally wouldn't bother with the older mare simply because by the time you got her trained she would be past her prime anyway - older horses are pretty set in their ways so it would take longer to train her than a young horse.

But of course that's just my opinion and no one has to listen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you so much! I am fond of the gelding. Like I said, I'm plannin on going to see them this week and maybe I'll have some more pics


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would take any of those! It really comes down to which personality you would fit best with, at least that's the way I see it!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

The NECK on that gelding makes me drool. I am a complete fan! The only thing that could make that gelding any more of a looker would be if you could somehow transfer all the 6 y/o mare's white to him. I'm a big fan of socks and blazes, if you couldn't tell. haha.

Something about the older mare's muzzle bothers me. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

So.. I went to see them and....

IM GETTING THE GELDING!! 
Yay!! He is very nice  I just wish he was a bit more leggy. Hes probably about 16hh  He moves pretty decently. I can't wait to get him home!

I'm going to need names.. thats for another post


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! Is it rude of me to ask the price? Just ignore me if you wish, but I am curious because it had been a matter of discussion.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm with tinyliny and curious on the price, but totally understanding if you don't want to discuss it! I feel you're going to be extremely happy with him!!! Can't wait to see more photos and updates as your training begins!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

We're still working on pricing. All I now is it is $300 down 
I've gotten her down to $1,000 but am planning on having my trainer talk her down to my goal, which is $600. Apparently I am no good at making offers, I always feel embarrassed to low ball!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Apparently I am no good at making offers, I always feel embarrassed to low ball!


I do too! Ultimately a lot of caring owners will be willing to drop the pricing more so if they know the horse is going to a loving, caring, forever home.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah she needs them gone pretty soon so she's pretty negotiable, but she KNOWS they have good lineage and potential, so shes not going to _give_ him away


----------

